# Primus WAHOO!!!



## Ginzu

Title says it all. I rolled out this morning to get a little time on the water, since I have to work an evening shift today. I had visions of landing another Cobia after seeing my boy's slob from yesterday. Well, it didn't take long. I had a 25lb Cobia decide to hit my Yozuri deep diver after I got out past the second bar. Fought a short fight and had him yak side. Hit him with the gaff and he flips out doing the gator roll. In the process he slips off the gaff and bent out the treble on the lure and off he swam.  I was livid. Cussing at no one for hours. Pulled up one trophy snapper on a spot, then moved to another pulling the only live bait I had, a big hardtail. Well somehow he wiggles off, so now I am stuck pulling nasty cigsicles I had. On the way to our famed Trigger hole I see some birds working the water pretty hard. I start heading that way when I notice an odd thump on the King rig. Bout to get even more upset cause I figured it was remora time. Pick up the pole and start to move a little more when I feel deadweight grab the bait. It felt substantial, so I did my Bass fisherman impression and set the hook as hard as I could. That's when shit hit the fan. 200 yds of line came off my spool in seconds. I could see smoke coming out of the reel. I start hauling ass towards the fish to try and catch up. The only time I have ever seen line move that fast was when I accidentally hooked flipper. 15 minutes I'm working this fish. I take some line and he hauls ass again. All this time I had no idea what it could be. There was no jumping and I couldn't see color till he came along side the yak. When I did finally see him, all I saw were stripes. Big stripes! I'm kinda upset that my main GoPro didn't start recording when I hit the button. But I did get footage from my front camera right when I landed him. You will get a chuckle out of my antics. I got a little overzealous in my celebrating. 36lbs and 54".I don't know if this year can get any better, but it's been a hell of a ride so far! 
Tight Lines!


----------



## chad403

*nice*

How in the world did you keep that fish so docile?


----------



## Naby

You've got to be kidding me! I've never caught one in my life or even been on a boat that had. 

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## Contender

Way Cool!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

That's awesome !


----------



## MillerTime

Awesome job. Is there anything out there that you guys haven't caught?


----------



## PAWGhunter

F'n awesome catch!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Sweet catch man, steak that bad boy out and put him over some coals!! Glad to see you have a real gaff now!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Ginzu said:


> I got a little overzealous in my celebrating.


That's my favorite part...you deserve every bit of a crazy celebration!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheLooney1

wowsers.


----------



## jmunoz

Wow yall are killling it. Wtg I think yall need a tv show.


----------



## Illinijeff

Nice fish


----------



## Tobiwan

That's bad ass


----------



## jbs_bama

Wow, that is awesome! Congrats on the wahoo.


----------



## IrishBlessing

That is so cool. You do need a TV show. Well done editing. How far out were you????


----------



## Ginzu

We cuss way too much for a TV show, lol. I was only a couple miles off the beach.


----------



## salt-life

Damn man nice job. Thats a dream for any yakker!


----------



## Bodupp

Incredibly awesome. Overzealous celebration? Not hardly. I though it was rather subdued compared to what I would have done. Congratulations on a great yak catch. Scratch another one off your list.:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Cracker

You guys are BAD ASS!!!! What's next ????


----------



## AhGotcha

You are the fishing King dude


----------



## GAGE

That is so cool! Congrats on the great year you are having, keep it up!
...Did you catch that on a CT400? If so, how much, and what pound braid/line do you have on there?
Awesome job!


----------



## Blake R.

Dude that is unreal! Well deserved man, awesome catch!


----------



## JD7.62

And BOOM goes the dynamite! 

Thats two ling including a 70lb fish, a wahoo and a monster 27" mangrove for Team Primus in about 24hrs. Ok ok the mangrove and smaller cobia I didnt catch but I put my clients on them so that counts right?! I need a day so I can fish!

Any good companies out there looking to sponsor a fish slaying team?! lol


----------



## The Pitt

i dont know how you guys do it. simply amazing.


----------



## Brandonshobie

That is awesome man congrats on that. I always wanted to get one in a yak.


----------



## skram

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## markw4321

outstanding! 

I have been chasing a hoo for 3 years now off and on with no success at the edge and beyond. Can't seem to get the "stink" off me and my boat to catch one.

again outstanding!


----------



## Kenton

A buddy's friend at work showed me the picture you sent him on his phone. I didn't believe it. Thats just too cool man. Congrats on an awesome fish.


----------



## yakntat

Man, I don't no what to say. This is beyond belief! My wife called me to tell me about it and I thought she was messing with me. If you told me you were going after a wahoo I would have laughed. Team Primus is fishing like its 1999.  Congrats again. Ginzu would look good on TV.


----------



## chaps

Phenomenal!!!!! You guys own offshore fishing in this area.


----------



## punkfishking

Freaking badass. That is one awesome fish from a kayak. Congrats man, just need a marlin and you will be done.


----------



## Donnie24

congrats on the awesome catch man.


----------



## Chumbucket

You Team Primus guys getting it done! Awesome fish!


----------



## beachsceneguy

ditto on the phenominal ! that is one awesome fish. you da man. your team also.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:arty::cool2::gunsmilie::beer:


----------



## Blake R.

What do you guys think the odds of any number of wahoo moving in are?


----------



## ARslinger

unreal!!! good job bro!


----------



## Yarmur

Way to go, great catch! This is no such thing as an overzealous celebration with that hook up....


----------



## Huntinman

Thats awesome. Congrats on one helluva haul!


----------



## k-p

Way to go man! That is awesome, you'll be a legend around here now. With that kind of luck you could probably win the MBGFC tournament this weekend.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I am beyond pissed off jealous!!!! Me and Coaltrain were offshore today and did not do too well.

Congrats Ginzu!!!


----------



## dthomas142

Damn G, that's close to all I can say this time, damn. Nice fish to say the least, a dream for sure! Congrats!


----------



## Wahoo

Awesome bro...good job.


----------



## JD7.62

Blake R. said:


> What do you guys think the odds of any number of wahoo moving in are?


Extremely slim. With all of the yakkers in the Gulf and this being the first that anyone has heard of being pulled in from a yak around here, Id say its a rare catch for sure.

Ginzu has that kind of luck though to get that bite. The skill to land em too of course!

Now I need to go rub elbows with him. I still have never even hooked a sail, or a legal cobe! Forget a wahoo, a dream fish of mine for sure though. Let alone get one IN the yak. Sheesh! I guess Mahi are the only pelagic I can catch. :thumbdown:


----------



## ARslinger

i swear i would have done at least 20 of those at 1:17. then backfliped off the yak lol


----------



## Blake R.

I hope it didn't come off like I was downing Ginzu, far from it. The dude is a machine, and the few brief meetings I have had with him he has always been cool. Bottom line, I was having pie in the sky dreams about a 'hoo in the yak. Not sure i would know what to do if I actually hooked up with one lol


----------



## Wilbur

Wow! Congratulations Ginzu! Holy crap that is cool.


----------



## GAjohn

Way to go man!


----------



## KingCrab

Finally someone has caught something in a yak that is superior !!!:notworthy::thumbup: f ' ing Sh!T!!!


----------



## Ginzu

GAGE said:


> That is so cool! Congrats on the great year you are having, keep it up!
> ...Did you catch that on a CT400? If so, how much, and what pound braid/line do you have on there?
> Awesome job!


Thanks! I caught it on a Calcutta TE 401 spooled with 30lb PP slick.


----------



## Ginzu

ARslinger said:


> i swear i would have done at least 20 of those at 1:17. then backfliped off the yak lol


I thought about it, but then I realized I needed to get in and get the fish on ice.


----------



## Stressless

Great catch Rob - Damn man you are on fire this year. A buddy and were just saying the bucket list for the yak .. this fish, that fish, Wahoo, next fish... yep I KNEW they were out there if the BFT were there. Congrats on getting him in and enjoy the meals!

Next Swordfish Yak!


----------



## Fishermon

wha? who? wow...

... nice! very nice...congratulations!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Fishermon said:


> wha? who? wow...
> 
> ... nice! very nice...congratulations!


Abe it's your turn to bloody a yak


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

ARslinger said:


> i swear i would have done at least 20 of those at 1:17. then backfliped off the yak lol


 That is what I was thinking.. i would have done a carl edwards back flip off the side of the yak..


----------



## Night Wing

Nice report. Thanks for sharing the photos and the video.


----------



## Ivarie

amazing!


----------



## GREENGO

Great job. I like the comic theme as well. Not so good for the Gopro, would have liked to seen that footage. We know they are out there now.


----------



## Triple R

Wow!! That's awesome great job. Look like I need to be going to Navarre on the weekends


----------



## Ginzu

GREENGO said:


> Great job. I like the comic theme as well. Not so good for the Gopro, would have liked to seen that footage. We know they are out there now.


Yeah, I was pissed when I got home and saw the rear camera hadn't recorded the fight. Thats the second time it's happened. At the EKFT I thought I had it turned on during my AJ fight and it never recorded it. I guess I will just have to double check when I hit the button. But when I fish is zinging line off your reel like a banshee you don't really wanna turn your attention away, lol.


----------



## specktackler57

just wow~!do you actually paddle that far out or go by boat and get drped off?


----------



## Ginzu

No mothershipping. We go out a few miles all the time.


----------



## HAG 90 10

Stellar catch! Congrats dude.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Ginzu did the Gulf turn crappy about 2pm? With wind and current and me being tired I could only get 1.5mph out of the Mariner. Made for a long trip back in.


----------



## Ginzu

I was back on the beach by 1130. Soon as I got the hoo in the yak I hauled ass for shore. I did 4mph all the way in, lol. It looked like it got pretty choppy later in the afternoon.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Here is my Suremark buoy on Mayor Lane.

I hate how cameras make swells look smaller....


----------



## aquatic argobull

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I hate how cameras make swells look smaller....


You can say that again...


----------



## beachsceneguy

did you launch in Destin or Navarre?


----------



## Georgia tater

Frikin awesome


----------



## Reel EmergenSea

Bro, that is PHAT SICK!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll be cussing you all the way home next time I'm wahooless coming back from The Spur!!!!


----------



## Ginzu

Here are the steaks I got from the fish. Love the color and texture.


----------



## Stressless

Ginzu said:


> Here are the steaks I got from the fish. Love the color and texture.


 Wahoo is a GREAT sashimi... One of my top three fish (longtail seabass, Mako, Wahoo)

Only one can Iconceive of catching from the yak. Looks great hoss.


----------



## Ginzu

Reel EmergenSea said:


> Bro, that is PHAT SICK!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll be cussing you all the way home next time I'm wahooless coming back from The Spur!!!!


Yeah, that is a long ride to come back empty handed. I saw someone got a couple off a nice weed line recently.


----------



## k-p

Ginzu, don't worry about your GoPros and all that other jazz, that stuff always fails when you need it the most. You had fun and the memories is what will last. Glad to see you tearing it up and having a blast.


----------



## Lil' Scout

I'm always impressed when I hear about you guys catching Sails from your Yaks off the beach, but damn you just set the bar pretty damn high dude. :notworthy:


----------



## Ginzu

Lil' Scout said:


> I'm always impressed when I hear about you guys catching Sails from your Yaks off the beach, but damn you just set the bar pretty damn high dude. :notworthy:


Speaking of sails. I'm still waiting for my rematch this year. :thumbup:


----------



## GatorBane

Every video you guys post on this forum seems to top the previous. SIMPLY KILLER!


----------



## Ginzu

GatorBane said:


> Every video you guys post on this forum seems to top the previous. SIMPLY KILLER!


Didn't mean to overshadow Doug's cobia catch, stuff just happens.


----------



## Ardiemus

I gotta type a congrats man. That was amazing!


----------



## Dang Dang

Un freakin believable. WTG. That wahoo must of thought he was a king. Awesome job. Screw Pcola. I'm moving to Navarre.


----------



## Ginzu

Dang Dang said:


> Un freakin believable. WTG. That wahoo must of thought he was a king. Awesome job. Screw Pcola. I'm moving to Navarre.


Sure didn't taste like King! Think I have a new favorite fish to eat.


----------



## whitetail187

from what I've seen you're one hell of a kayak fisherman. would love for you to show me the ropes one day. new to gulf fishing. Great job man!


----------



## Ginzu

whitetail187 said:


> from what I've seen you're one hell of a kayak fisherman. would love for you to show me the ropes one day. new to gulf fishing. Great job man!


I think I've just been really fortunate + spending lots of time on the water. I'm not really the teaching type, but if you want to learn offshore techniques then contact my teammate JD 7.62. He is doing offshore charters, and has a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## COALTRAIN

Dang Dang said:


> Un freakin believable. WTG. That wahoo must of thought he was a king. Awesome job. Screw Pcola. I'm moving to Navarre.


I'm with him. Dude thats a stellar catch there. I bet you never thought you would get a hoo this year if ever from a yak.Gotta start scoping the water over there. You guys just kill it over there and its not that far away but far enough with gas the way it is for us poor guys. See you out there bro.


----------



## BlackJeep

whitetail187 said:


> from what I've seen you're one hell of a kayak fisherman. would love for you to show me the ropes one day. new to gulf fishing. Great job man!


Not to take anything away from Ginzu. He is really good at what he does and us other folks in Team Primus aren¨t too bad either but it really comes down to spending time on the water. You have to put the time in and learn as you go. Ginzu, Yakntat, JD7.62, myself and maybe a few others we know put several hundred miles on the yaks offshore each year. There is no substitute for experience.


----------



## COALTRAIN

BlackJeep said:


> Not to take anything away from Ginzu. He is really good at what he does and us other folks in Team Primus aren¨t too bad either but it really comes down to spending time on the water. You have to put the time in and learn as you go. Ginzu, Yakntat, JD7.62, myself and maybe a few others we know put several hundred miles on the yaks offshore each year. There is no substitute for experience.


Very true. I hope the newbes understand this. Im not saying I'm not a newb but just want the new guys reading this that even though you guys catch a bunch of awsome fish BTB that experience counts alot. Not just fishing but reading the gulf and weather. I just dont want to see some new guys go out this summer a couple miles and some weather pop up as it does and get fu#ked. Fishing is fun but not life and death just to post some pics.----Colton


----------



## takeitez

whitetail187 said:


> from what I've seen you're one hell of a kayak fisherman. would love for you to show me the ropes one day. new to gulf fishing. Great job man!


Great fish Ginzu! ^^^ Don't overcomplicate this one. Hit up the tackle store and ask for a duster and some frozen cigar minnows and steel leaders. Drag them behind your kayak starting from the 2nd sandbar out as far as you are comfortable. You are bound to catch all kinds of fish this way all summer long. When you can use live bait. Like the other guy said, you just have to get out there and do it. Just do the same thing these guys are doing, they are telling you what to do in the reports.


----------



## Ginzu

takeitez said:


> Great fish Ginzu! ^^^ Don't overcomplicate this one. Hit up the tackle store and ask for a duster and some frozen cigar minnows and steel leaders. Drag them behind your kayak starting from the 2nd sandbar out as far as you are comfortable. You are bound to catch all kinds of fish this way all summer long. When you can use live bait. Like the other guy said, you just have to get out there and do it. Just do the same thing these guys are doing, they are telling you what to do in the reports.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzu

If anyone is interested, Florida Sport Fishing, Pelagic, and Guy Harvey have posted this pic on their FB pages. The posts are getting thousands of likes, which gives our area some major promotion as far as fishing goes.


----------



## Lunarmonkee

I heard of the wahoo from a yak from a buddy. I had to sign in the forum just to see for myself. Congratulations, this story is legendary. Fish on brother.


----------



## JD7.62

Here is to hoping for more wahoo from Gulf Coast yakkers!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

That's just awesome... Ditto on the nice gaff too!


----------



## jmunoz

JD7.62 said:


> Here is to hoping for more wahoo from Gulf Coast yakkers!


CHEERS!!!!! And ginzu I was gonna ask you where did you pick that gaff up at?


----------



## Ginzu

Got the gaff from tackledirect. It is STURDY. 
http://www.tackledirect.com/reaction-strike-tsgaff-3-3-td-gaff.html


----------



## jmunoz

Ginzu said:


> Got the gaff from tackledirect. It is STURDY.
> http://www.tackledirect.com/reaction-strike-tsgaff-3-3-td-gaff.html


Thanks man


----------



## need2fish

That's really just amazing....you guys are on fire. Congrats


----------



## outdooraddict

talking to friends about a trip out of jupiter to go for wahoo and then I hooked onto two last week 4 miles out


----------



## flukedaddy

Ginzu You da man. Helluva an acomplishment there dude.


----------



## dreaminbig

Awesome!


----------



## Ginzu

I want to say thanks to everyone who took the time to read and post on this thread. This experience humbled me, and I will never forget it. I don't think I will ever top this catch, but I will certainly try. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Ginzu

Blake R. said:


> What do you guys think the odds of any number of wahoo moving in are?


I guess they aren't to bad considering we are up to three from a kayak this year. Betting there will be more.


----------



## BlackJeep

'wahoo moving in' is an interesting concept. We may not see another kayak wahoo for years. Hopefully its not that long. I know I hope to try some different tactics if the opportunities present themselves.


----------

